#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to add multiple criteria for one item.

## jgomez

Hi guys running a query where I'm only looking for two specif #'s. I know how to look for one... just enter it and that's it but what about the other??? where does that one go? I think I read somewhere that you have to add "AND" but it didn't work when I did...

"123" and "456"...

any ideas???

----------


## alansidman

It depends on whether the criteria is an "And" or an "OR" Criteria.  Look at this short tutorial for specifics.

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/f...ndorinqbe.html

Alan

----------


## jgomez

Yes its access

----------


## mahju

In the design view of query add the item you want for criteria two times

  - If it is an "OR" condition (Any one is true, condition is true) use criteria in  
     separate lines.


  - If it is an "AND" condition (both conditions true, condition is true) use criteria 
     in one line.

Regards

----------

